# Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach



## tschaka (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

dumme Frage:

Braucht man zum Zanderfang mit Gummifisch und Twister
unbedingt ein Stahlvorfach oder genügt ein Wirbel an der
17er Fire-Line?

Ich dachte, der Zander hat auch scharfe Zähne, mein Angelladen sagt, ohne Vorfach ist besser.

Danke für Eure Meinung.


----------



## Biber (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

 Hallo TASCHAKA,

stalvorfach ist nie schlecht. 
hir noch einen tipp mit auf den weg nimm nen kleineren WIERBEL vor den gummifisch
den wen du nen henger hast fehlt dier nacher nur ein gummifisch und der wierbel.


viele grüße aus ERDING
:a :a :a :a :a :a :a :a :a :a :a :a


----------



## powermike1977 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

moin!
herzlich willkommen hier an board! es gibt mit sicherheit echte experten hier, die dir wirklich gute tipps geben koennen!!! aber hier erstmal meine sperrlichen erfahrungen: 

mein erster zander (6 wochen her) konnte ohne stahlvorfach an einem geschleppten, toten koederfisch gelandet werden! man sagt generell, dass der zander zu scheu fuer ein stahlvorfach sei. 
dahingegen wurde mein 2. zander (4 wochen her) mit einem toten koefi auf einem stahlvorfach (grund) gelandet. war wohl eher ein gluecksfang...
petri heil tschaka!
mike


----------



## Aali-HH (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*



			
				Biber schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo TASCHAKA,
> 
> wen du nen henger hast fehlt dier nacher nur ein gummifisch und der wierbel.
> 
> ...


Das wär ja ne Katastrophe wenn das Vorfach auch noch weg wär :c :c :c


----------



## tschaka (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten,

also ich mach es so:

Den ersten Zander ohne Vorfach

Den zweiten mit Vorfach

und beim Dritten

tu ich einen Wirbel zwischen Gummifisch und Vorfach.


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Nun - da scheiden sich echt die Geister... MEINER Meinung nach ist ein Stahlvorfach solange unerläßlich, wenn Kollege Esox im Gewässer sein "Unwesen" treibt.  Ich würde in der Weser NIE ohne Stahlvorfach blinkern, twistern oder "rumspinnen", geschweige denn einen Köfi anbieten.
Keine Ahnung, wie oft ich das schon gepostet habe - aber ich vertraue da nur auf FLexonit! Kaum reflektierend, wie man auf dem Bild sieht (Blitz auf "volle Pulle!") - sehr weich, so dass selbst mißtrauische Zander nicht viel merken werden!!


----------



## EgoZocker (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich Stahlvorfach angeln, da man nie weiß, ob nicht doch ein Hecht anbeißt. Dann hast nicht nur du Material verloren, sondern das Tier muss auch noch mit deiner Montage im Maul rumschwimmen.

Sollte das Gewässer an dem du angelst "hechtfrei" sein, dann kann man ohne Stahlvorfach angeln, aber nur dann.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Guten Abend  

Also der Zander wird dir keine Monofile Schnur durchbeissen, und eine geflochtene auch nicht. Da der Zander allgemein als vorsichtiger Zeitgenosse eingestuft wird, verwenden viele Angler kein Stahlvorfach. 
Das Problem bei der Geschichte ist der Hecht, wenn ein Hecht zufällig auf deinen Gummifisch oder auf deinen Köfi geht, dann kanns dir passieren, dass er dir das Vorfach durchbeisst. 
Aus Gründen der Waidgerechtigkeit würde ich empfehlen immer Stahl zu nehmen... 

7x7 Stahl stört den Zander normalerweise kein bisschen....


----------



## tschaka (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Also danke nochmals, ich nehme ein Vorfach.
Im Main-Donau-Kanal ist zwar die Chance auf einen Hecht
gleich Null, aber man kann ja nie wissen.

Ich kauf mir morgen dieses "Flexonit" und dann kann der Zander was erleben!!#: #: 

Petri Heil Euch Allen von einem totalen Anfänger, der bei
seiner ersten Angelei einen 70 cm Hecht auf Meps Blinker 4
gefangen hat.
Sachen gibts, Zzzzzzz

Aber seit dreimal nichts mehr:e :e :e


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Ahh jetzt seh ich´s erst du bist ja aus Nürnberg  

Grüße nach Mittelfranken


----------



## EgoZocker (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

an die leute aus bayern: kennt ihr zufällig einen Forellenteich in Unterfranken, an dem man ohne Fischereischein angeln kann? ;+


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*



> kennt ihr zufällig einen Forellenteich in Unterfranken, an dem man ohne Fischereischein angeln kann?



Nach meinem Informationsstand darfst du in keiner Pfütze im Hoheitsgebiet Bayern deine Angel ohne Fischereischein versenken...


----------



## tschaka (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Danke Franzl, Gruß zurück und....


obwohl Du noch sehr jung bist, scheinst Du beim Fischen
schon ein "Fuchs" zu sein!!

Stimmt, ohne Schein geht hier in Bayern nur Angeln in der
eigenen Badewanne.

Gruß
Tschaka


----------



## René F (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Solange Hechte in einem Gewässer VORKOMMEN, ist Stahlvorfach meiner Meinung nach ein Muss. Ich fange lieber einige Zander weniger, als dass die Möglichkeit besteht, dass ein Hecht mir die Schnur durchbeißt und dann mit dem Haken im Maul klarkommen muss.

Habe übrigens schon einige Zander beim Hechtangeln mit großen Köderfischen und steifen Stahlvorfach gefangen. Und einige Hechte nachts beim Zanderangeln. Und da es so klasse Stahlvorfächer wie Flexonit gibt, gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund mehr, auf Stahl zu verzichten.


----------



## Knobbes (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Ich fisch auch nur mit stahlvorfach auf Zander, wenn Hechte im gewässer sind.
Obwohl es durch das Stahlvorfsch schon sein kann, das ein Zander es merkt und nicht richtig zuschnappt.
gruss Knobbes


----------



## Palerado (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Diese Sache mit dem Stahlvorfach.
Mein Bruder und ich benutzen grundsätzlich eins.
Ich nehme ein 7x7, er sein Glücksvorfach.
Ein Stahlvorfach das eher an eine Klaviersaite erinnert.

Das Schlimme ist dass er genausoviele Bisse bekommt wie ich und auch bishre den grössten gefangen hat.
Wir angeln allerdings mit Köfi auf Grund.


----------



## eiksor (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

sind so "Forellenpuffs" in Bayern nicht generell verboten ? also ich habe hier noch nie einen gesehn bin vor 6 jahren nach bayern gezogen und da habe ich das gehört 
aber keine ahnung ob da was dran ist


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Hi eiksor, 
ne ne sowas gibts hier schon auch, aber da angelt keiner, außer die Preussen die zum Urlaub machen kommen :q


----------



## Flash217 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Bevor du überhaupt auf die Idee kommst mit Kunstködern ohne Stahlvorfach zu angeln , würde ich erstmal in deinen Fischreierlaubnisschein gucken ob du ohne Stahlvorfach mit Kunstködern angeln darfst. Ansonsten würde ich wie die meisten anderen immer Stahlvorfach verwenden. 

 Gruß Flash


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Wenn man nachts mit kleinem Köderfisch (Grundmontage) auf Zander geht, braucht man kein Stahlvorfach. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Hecht beißt, ist ziemlich gering (bei mir noch nie). 
Ich selbst benutze 12er-Fireline als Vorfach. Ist noch besser als monofiles Vorfach. Hat schon einige Zander und Aale gebracht  Als Haken nen 8er Zwillingshaken. Beim Biss lange warten ... wenn du mit feiner Schnur und dem feinen Fireline-Vorfach angelst, kannst du länger warten. Ich hab vielleicht von 8 Bissen mal einen Fehlbiss.

mfg, demo


----------



## wurmboda (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Also ich habe letzte Woche einen 68 cm großen Zander mit einem relativ starren Stahlvorfach (ich meine es war ein 1x7 gewesen) gefangen. Der Kerl war aber überhaupt nicht scheu. Die auf Grund mit einen Tiroler Hölzl angebotene Laube hat er so richtig reingesaugt und dann ging die Post ab. Meine Freilaufrolle schnurrte nur so. 

 Ich glaube das es sehr darauf ankommt wie stark der Widerstand ist den man einen abziehenden Fisch entgegensetzt. Wenn der was merkt läßt er sofort los und das wars. Wobei das Vorfach aber das natürliche Köderspiel im Wasser nicht behindern darf.

    Thomas #h


----------



## tschaka (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Danke Freunde bisher, aber............



was bitte ist



1. ein Forellenpuff??????????



2. mein Vorfach kräuselt sich!!!!

Stört das oder ist das dem Fisch wurscht??



PS: In Bayern dürfen wir ohne Vorfach auf Zander angeln(so mei großer Vorsitzender)))



Ich bin froh, auf Euch gestoßen zu sein!!!#v #v #v #v #: 

Tschaka


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Hi tschaka: 
1. Ein Forellenpuff ist ein Forellenweiher  
2. hmmm... was soll man da sagen ? Vielleicht, genau weiß es nur der Fisch.. aber ich denke nicht ! 
3. naja.... es ist so, dass fast jeder Verein, bzw. Gewässerbesitzer dazu eigene Regeln aufstellt  Aber bei uns ist es auch erlaubt....


----------



## bolli (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zanderfang mit Stahlvorfach*

Hallo zusammen,

beim GuFi-angeln gibt es ausser Hechtvorkommen noch einen wichtigen Grund für die Verwendung von Stahlvorfächern: 
Die Gewässerbeschaffenheit. In Flüssen, Kanälen etc. mit Steinpackungen und Muschelbänken wird das letzte Stück Schnur leicht beschädigt. Schleichend geht die Tragkraft verloren. Beisst dann der dicke Zander.. Schnurbruch und weg ist er. Deshalb ist ein Stahlvorfach empfehlenswert. 
Im Gegensatz zum Posen- oder Grundangeln mit KöFi muß es kein weiches (und teures)  7x7 sein. 
Beim Kunstköderangeln insbesondere GuFi und Twister ist ein 1x7 absolut ausreichend. Länge ca. 50-60 cm. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------

